# Marriott Promo 4X Pts.



## Rail Freak (Jun 2, 2011)

Just got an e-mail of a Marriott Promo to receive Quadruple points per stay (starting 2nd stay). The catch for me was my profile had my points going to CO Airlines for Marriott Stays but they weren't an airline on the promo list, but United is!!! So,I joined United "One Pass" and changed my profile ! My Plan B to my trip to WGL this month is to get off in

PDX for a few days while waiting for my Amtrak reservation back south . So if the Empire Builder causes me to get stranded in PDX, I'll be based out of one of the Marriotts for sure! Probably would have anyway!!!  Then transfer points United>CO>AGR  !

PS: When these promos state "2nd stay" do they mean 2nd day or...?

To answer my own question-- Finally got a real live person who says their system wont allow you to start receiving the 4x miles at the same hotel on the 2nd night. I would have to cahange hotels. So, If I go to PDX I'll stay at the Ressidence Inn the 1st night & switch to the Courtyard the other nights!?!?! Makes no sense to me!!!


----------



## amamba (Jun 2, 2011)

Because a second stay is a second trip, not the second night of a two day trip. That would be the 1st stay.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 2, 2011)

#1: OnePass is Continental. United is Mileage Plus!

#2: 2nd stay means your 2nd time at Marriott, not the 2nd night. However there may be a loophole! (My favorite word!




)

At least with Hilton Properties, as long as you check out for at least 24 hours before checking back in to the same hotel, it would qualify for 2 stays!



Also is this promotion for just Marriott - or any Marriott property?



Also do have a link to that offer?



And how long does it run for?





Using Hilton as an example, heres what you could do:


Day #1 - Stay at Hilton - Downtown
Day #2 - Check out of that Hilton and check in to Hilton Airport
Day #3 - Check out of that Hilton and check into Doubletree
Day #4 - Check out of that Doubletree and check into Embassy Suites
Day #5 - Check out of that Embassy Suites and check into Hilton - Downtown
Day #6 - Check out and get back on Amtrak





You have 5 stays - since you stayed at 5 hotels!

The reason I asked if it's any Marriott property and how long it runs is that during the Gathering in SEA in October, many of us are staying at a Marriott family hotel!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 2, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> #1: OnePass is Continental. United is Mileage Plus!
> 
> #2: 2nd stay means your 2nd time at Marriott, not the 2nd night. However there may be a loophole! (My favorite word!
> 
> ...



Promo ends August 31


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 2, 2011)

Here's the LINK if anyone is interested.


----------



## amamba (Jun 2, 2011)

checking in and out of hotels like that sounds exhausting, but more power to anyone who can do that to maximize points!


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 2, 2011)

amamba said:


> checking in and out of hotels like that sounds exhausting, but more power to anyone who can do that to maximize points!














I've done it many times! I once stayed in Tampa at the Embassy Suites - North for a convention for 3 nights. When it was over, I moved to the Embassy Suites - Airport for 1 night, to get another stay!


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 2, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > checking in and out of hotels like that sounds exhausting, but more power to anyone who can do that to maximize points!
> ...



In Portland I'm thinking Courtyard Lloyd Center, Residence Inn Riverplace & Courtyard City Center! Or maybe scoot up to Seattle for a stay there!?!?


----------

